# peep angle help



## strait shooter

I want to install a specialty peep on my bow and I don't know if I need to go with the 37 degree angle or the 45 degree angle.

I have a Hoyt Ultra elite with 2000 limbs and a 31 inch draw length. The ATA on the bow is about 37 1/2" if that helps.

I am hoping that someone has a setup that is close and can tell me witch one to get.

Thanks.


----------



## RickT

I shoot the same bow at 29.5" using 37 degree peep. Peep works great.


----------



## blueglide1

Go to specialty archerys website there is a graph that will tell you which peep for which ATA bow length.


----------



## strait shooter

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rocky44

*Hi!
37 degrees is for Bows under 40"ATA
45 degrees is for Bows over 40" ATA

Hope this helps!*


----------



## DIV

What about a 40" bow with a 30.5" draw length???


----------



## Pete53

bow ata is not the true length for what peep to use, the size of the wheel makes a difference also. a 40 inch bow should be 45 degress.but if its only a 25-27 inch draw on a 40 inch ata use 37 degrees.the chart may help some to. look at an elite 35 has big wheels 30 inch draw, then i would go with a 45 degree. i hunt with hoyt 737 it has a 37 inch ata but wheels are big my draw length is 29 inch with the #4 cam and half so i use a 45 degree peep.there are always exceptions. now back to the top question my advise would be 45 degree peep,but i would bet you could use both angles.good luck


----------



## Fury90flier

DIV said:


> What about a 40" bow with a 30.5" draw length???


get a 45*


----------



## DIV

I did get the 45 for my new (to me) Conquest pro which has 40-5/8" ATA and the peep is lining up just right.


----------



## that1guy27

Didn't want to start a new thread so i will revive this one,

Elite tour 38 ATA and 28.25 DL what peep angle? 45*?


----------



## Fury90flier

WOW, don't want your own personal thread that's been discussed a dozen times...you're not AT worthy--lol. 

I would suggest going to a shop that will allow you to test them out as you seem to be at the edge of both---likely a 37* will work well for you.


----------



## that1guy27

Fury90flier said:


> WOW, don't want your own personal thread that's been discussed a dozen times...you're not AT worthy--lol.
> 
> I would suggest going to a shop that will allow you to test them out as you seem to be at the edge of both---likely a 37* will work well for you.


Right curse me for not wanting my own thread lol, and likely what i will have to do was just going to order one tonight and forgot about the 2 different angles.


----------



## Fury90flier

in all seriousness, than you for not opening a new thread. It's nice to know that there are still people that know what a search engine is for.

If you don't have a shop to test them, go with a 37* if you're going to order the peep....


----------



## that1guy27

Fury90flier said:


> in all seriousness, than you for not opening a new thread. It's nice to know that there are still people that know what a search engine is for.
> 
> If you don't have a shop to test them, go with a 37* if you're going to order the peep....


Yea i try to find what i need via search or google before opening a new thread sometimes you have to but other times you can find or revive a thread.

I think my shop has them in non hooded ill try them and then probably have them order a hooded one in whatever works.


----------



## bowman72

For the 45 degree peep, you would want you ATA at full draw plus cam height divided by 2 to equal your true draw length minus brace height. Then your string will be at a perfect 45 degree angle. 

Or just look at the chart on the specialty archery website- if your on the line between the two, toss a coin. Works for me.


----------



## bowman72

For the 45 degree peep, you would want you ATA at full draw plus cam height divided by 2 to equal your true draw length minus brace height. Then your string will be at a perfect 45 degree angle. 

Or just look at the chart on the specialty archery website- if your on the line between the two, toss a coin. Works for me.


----------

